# Climbing in Death Valley



## newfield (Apr 19, 2006)

I love climbing and am considering a trip to Death Valley where you find the biggest climbs without altitude considerations. I'm looking for detailed information on the climbs of Towne Pass (east and west), Daylight Pass, and the climb to Dante's View. What are road surfaces like, shoulders, road traffic and general safety? How are accomodations at Stovepipe Wells? Thanks in advance


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

You should contact these folks: http://www.adventurecorps.com/dvspring/index.html

I didn't know there was a lot of climbing in Death Valley. Now I want to check out this century. I looked at the profile of the century and it seemed to be only one major climb.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I only drove up to Dante's View once, so my memory might be a bit off. The road had little to no shoulder, but if you go early in the morning the traffic should be very light. It was a pretty consistent and moderate climb until the finish, which was incredibly steep, 15-18% by my guess. The pavement was fine but not new or particularly smooth.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Over by Panamint Springs there is a nice climb to the west. On that same highway to the east is another smaller side road (goes back to the southwest) that climbs nicely towards Wildrose. Pavement was a bit rough when I rode it two years ago, but no traffic. Out and back to the end of pavement. At the north end of the valley, the road across to Big Pine is spectacular. I've not ridden the Death Valley side, but the west up from Big Pine is a classic...There is a side climb at the top (Westgard Pass?) to the Bristlecone Pine forest that climbs to over 10,000'..probably not a winter ride..


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Good place for winter cycling when temperatures are perfect and there is very little traffic. The riding pretty much involves some monster climbs. I have stayed at the Furnace Creek Ranch and the accommodations are fine. More upscale and historic at the Furnace creek Inn. Bring plenty of food, spares and supplies as there are few places to shop and eat. Keep plenty of water in the car, as the air is very dry. While you are there take in some of the sites. Death Valley is a fascinating place.

You can ride relatively flat roads in the valley such as the Badwater area or toward Stovepipe Wells. The road to Wildrose will have snow in the higher elevations but you can ride it part way. Westgaard Pass is open all year but there is much snow there in winter. The Bristlecone Pine Road is not plowed in winter, that is strictly a summer climb. In winter you will need an offroad vehicle to enter Death Valley from Big Pine depending on the weather and road conditions. You can ride to Scotty's Castle, Zabriskie Point and Dante's View all year round. Another option is to ride up to Titus Canyon and turn around when the pavement turns to gravel. Off Route 190 there is a road to Trona. I haven't been on that but I have never seen a vehicle turn off onto that road, ever. It could be a nice long flat ride, but one heck of a climb and descent to get there. If you are driving from SoCal you can enter Death Valley via I-15 to US 395 then through the road to Trona, to scout it out.

Death Valley is visually spectacular in the winter, do not forget to take your camera and post the pics on this forum.

For details on these rides go to : mapmyride.com


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

Other posters have mentioned climbs like Westgard and White Mountain Rd; both are 50 miles north of the park. 

Starting with your listing:
Towne Pass - west side is a 9 miles climb with an average gradient of 9%. There are only a couple of areas of respite on way to the top, and they are in the 4-5% range. It is a bit of a beats. The nearest services are in Panamint Springs approx. 5 miles from what could be called the base of the climb. Towne Pass tops out at 4960'.

Towne Pass - east side is a 15 mile climb starting in Stovepipe. The gradient is pretty relaxed in comparison to the west side; running in the 4-5% range with several areas of false flat [1-2%]. There is a water source at the Emigrant campsite about 9 miles up from Stovepipe.

Daylight Pas can be done from either Stovepipe or Furnace Creek. The lead ups are about the same - 9-11 miles. From the Stovepipe start point the climb up thru Mud Canyon is 13 miles of fairly steady 6%. From Furnace Creek the climb would start at the Beatty Cutoff and go 16 miles, again with a fairly consistent 6%. It's alluvial fan. The pass tops out 4317' You start sea level from Stovepipe, and -178' below sea level from Furnace Creek.

Dante's View is a 25 mile climb from Furnace Creek, or a 14 mile climb if you start at the turnoff from 190. The climb is 5356' if you start at the visitor's center, and only 3350' if you start from the turn off on 190. It starts out, from either point, at a shallow gradient but ramps up into the 5-7% range as you approach the top. The last ¼ mile is a 14% ramp. BUT, the view is spectacular!

Additionally, there is a rather nice "century" route from either Stovepipe, or Furnace Creek, out to Scotty's Castle. From the visitor's center to the castle is just under 55 miles. The route gradually climbs the valley wall from below sea level until you arrive at the castle at the 3300' level. There is a snack bar there to get provisions, however the run up to the castle is barren; carry as much water as you can.

One further note: there is no such thing as "flat desert"! The roads are either running up an alluvial, or descending one. What may appear as a flat straight section of pavement will surprise you with its ups and downs. All the noted numbers are from personal experience; YMMV.

Roads in Death Valley are typical desert roads, chip-seal with no real shoulders. The upside is that the traffic is relatively light and for the most part, very courteous to riders ; they are a common sight in the park.

Accommodations at Stovepipe are unknown to me. The Ranch at Furnace Creek is however, reasonably comfortable. The dining choices there are minimal; there is only a cafe, and a steak house.

Good luck, and enjoy. It's nature's sand box!


----------



## boarder777 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just got back from a bicycle package tour of DV. We did most of the rides mentioned so far in this thread, all fabulous. One that has not been mentioned yet, is Artist's Loop, which is only a very short ride from Furnace Creek. 1,800 foot gain, challenging for my group, but maybe not for you, but still a very nice ride. Recommended!


----------

